# If your rear caliper piston won't turn in, check the parking brake



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Today I was replacing rear rotors and pads on an '01 A4 Quattro. The piston turned freely but it just wasn't going in at all.

I googled this and found others with the same problem, but no solutions (other than rebuilding or replacing the whole caliper.)

So I thought, could the parking brake be stuck, even though the lever was down? I put some penetrating oil on the levers on the caliper and got it moving, then the piston went in by turning.

I also thought about loosening the cable adjustment up front. I can imagine if it's been adjusted tighter to compensate for worn pads, it might need loosening for new ones. I might check that before driving, but I still have the front to work on.


----------

